
The FCC just passed sweeping new rules to protect your online privacy - mapletree
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/10/27/the-fcc-just-passed-sweeping-new-rules-to-protect-your-online-privacy
======
rectang
What utter scumbags the two commissioners are who voted against this.

    
    
      Republican officials at the FCC opposed the new privacy
      rules, saying the different expectations for Internet 
      providers and websites will create confusion among 
      consumers.
    

When I talk to my doctor on the phone, I'm not confused about whether or not
the phone company ought to listen in.

~~~
nickodell
True, but do you think the average consumer understands the distinction
between ad-tracking code inserted by a web host, and ad-tracking code inserted
by a broadband provider?

~~~
nv-vn
Does it matter that they understand the difference though? Even if it's
confusing as to why it's a victory, it's still a victory for the end user.

------
travmatt
I seem to remember liberals / progressives raising hell about the appointment
of Tom Wheeler, criticizing his past as a lobbyist and insinuating he would
sell out their values to the corporations he worked for.

I wonder what those critics would say now. Although I'm not very well versed
on his track record, I'm under the impression that he did push for Title II
enforcement.

That, combined with these decisions, make it appear he has generally pushed
for progressive / liberal policy goals.

------
sharemywin
Great more rights I need to click away before I can use my phone or TV.

